# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  ProbablyEngine on 3.3.5a?

## tleilax

Title says it all - is there any way to get PE running on 3.3.5a server? That's last Lich King patch.

----------


## FLuZ

I don't think PE came out until Cata, and didn't get popular until MoP so I doubt it.

Sorry man. I can't even find it for Cata at the moment. Would like to get some good PvE scripts.

----------

